# What's the deal with this guy?



## annemayer

There is a homeless man who appears to live at the old gas station in Prince Frederick,right across from the school - by Safeway,movie theater,etc. I see him all the time,summer and winter,and always wonder,who is he? Why is he there-don't the owners of the land care? I'm not starting this thread to talk about how horrible the homeless are or how it's all Bush/Obama's fault - most of us are only an illness or a missed couple of paychecks away form being there ourselves,I'm just curious about him and have always wondered what his deal is. Thought about just asking him once while I was sitting in my car at the light,but figured he could be mentally ill and didn't want to be perceived as intruding or whatever.


----------



## cattitude

There are a few threads on here about him.  He has money..he has family, local....  He chooses to live the way he does.


----------



## annemayer

Really?! Wow. Wish I had seen those threads,tried doing a search but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## cattitude

annemayer said:


> Really?! Wow. Wish I had seen those threads,tried doing a search but didn't come up with anything.



I have friends that know his family.


----------



## gary_webb

He has a facebook page. Search "That homeless guy in calvert prince frederick"


----------



## Mdbtyhtr

There are homeless everywhere, entire tent communities. When on an exit ramp, do you see blue tarps in the woods?

Scott


----------



## FED_UP

cattitude said:


> There are a few threads on here about him.  He has money..he has family, local....  He chooses to live the way he does.



Wow their must be something mentally wrong, why would you choose to be homeless :shrug: I guess the same reason why people who can't afford kids have kids knowingly that welfare is going to take care of them.  Plenty of free careers in the US. You can be all you want to be in America, I might want to be a bumb next year. Don't knock it till ya try it.



annemayer said:


> There is a homeless man who appears to live at the old gas station in Prince Frederick,right across from the school - by Safeway,movie theater,etc. I see him all the time,summer and winter,and always wonder,who is he? Why is he there-don't the owners of the land care? I'm not starting this thread to talk about how horrible the homeless are or how it's all Bush/Obama's fault - most of us are only an illness or a missed couple of paychecks away form being there ourselves,I'm just curious about him and have always wondered what his deal is. Thought about just asking him once while I was sitting in my car at the light,but figured he could be mentally ill and didn't want to be perceived as intruding or whatever.



Next time you see him bring a Big N Tasty meal, supersized from McDonald's.


----------



## beachcat

i was doing safe nights for my church over the holiday season.  Not very many homeless showed up, but the other members of the church that were there said there are a ton of homeless in tents behind k-mart in pr fred.  i would have  never guessed.


----------



## Toxick

annemayer said:


> by Safeway,movie theater,etc. I see him all the time,summer and winter,and always wonder,who is he? Why is he there-don't the owners of the land care?





What do you suggest they do about this person?


----------



## betty99

FED_UP said:


> *Wow their must be something mentally wrong, why would you choose to be homeless* :shrug: I guess the same reason why people who can't afford kids have kids knowingly that welfare is going to take care of them.  Plenty of free careers in the US. You can be all you want to be in America, I might want to be a bumb next year. Don't knock it till ya try it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> There was a man I knew in Florida who would hang out in the bar my friends and I frequented. His name was John and he lived in a tent community in the woods. He would do odd jobs around the bar for drinks, and John had a job at a tye-died t-shirt factory. He chose this way of life. I asked him one night why. He explained to me that when he came back from Vietnam, he tried to live at home again and it just didn't work anymore. He said the only way he felt at peace was to live the life he was living. He said his family didn't understand it and he wished it were easier on them, but this is what he needed to do.
> 
> You rarely ever know someone's story or why they do what they do, but I don't think you should just judge the surface.


----------



## beachcat

cattitude said:


> There are a few threads on here about him.  He has money..he has family, local....  He chooses to live the way he does.



he wears the bright orange safety vest.    Wonder if he ever got hit by a car.


----------



## laynpipe

he logs on here all the time.  his screen name is baja28.....LOL

all jokes aside, he is a life long resident of the county.  i have relatives that went to high school with him back in the 60's.  i was told that the county arranged for him a place in the silverhood apartments but he choose not to stay there.  i know his name is bill.


----------



## Baja28

laynpipe said:


> he logs on here all the time.  his screen name is baja28.....LOL
> 
> all jokes aside, he is a life long resident of the county.  i have relatives that wen to high school with him back in the 60's.  i was told that the county arranged for him a place in the silverhood apartments but he choose not to stay there.  i know his name is bill.


Why aren't you in school.  As stupid as you are, you need every day you can get in a classroom. 

Now are you going to cry to board mommy again and have a thread deleted?


----------



## bulldog

beachcat said:


> he wears the bright orange safety vest.    Wonder if he ever got hit by a car.



Nope. The vest has powers that protect the wearer from any harm from motorized vehicles. I hear he has been run over by a buggy or two though.


----------



## Mdbtyhtr

While hunting a fugitive from St Mary's County in Woodbridge, VA, I had occasion to crawl through a number of these little villages. From a sociological standpoint, it was very interesting. They all have one guy in charge, he controls who stays and who goes. No exchange of money or food, there is little enough of that to go around. These people are frequented by church outreach programs, have opportunities to come in and shower and or sleep at shelters, but most prefer not to. There is also an issue of age, the older ones stay away from the shelters because they cannot defend themselves against the younger ones, so fear is a factor. There is also a code of conduct, where the older ones believe that the younger ones are homeless by choice as opposed to circumstances. One "leader" explained to me that the younger ones are more "Run aways" that did not want to follow their parents rules, anarchists. We are here because it is the only option that we have.

This individual explained to me that he had watched his father kill his mother and then put his brother in the hospital. He said "My father is in Hell now" and didn't offer anything further, but it wasn't difficult to see that he had helped his father get there, and then went off of the grid.

Scott


----------



## beachcat

Mdbtyhtr said:


> While hunting a fugitive from St Mary's County in Woodbridge, VA, I had occasion to crawl through a number of these little villages. From a sociological standpoint, it was very interesting. They all have one guy in charge, he controls who stays and who goes. No exchange of money or food, there is little enough of that to go around. These people are frequented by church outreach programs, have opportunities to come in and shower and or sleep at shelters, but most prefer not to. There is also an issue of age, the older ones stay away from the shelters because they cannot defend themselves against the younger ones, so fear is a factor. There is also a code of conduct, where the older ones believe that the younger ones are homeless by choice as opposed to circumstances. One "leader" explained to me that the younger ones are more "Run aways" that did not want to follow their parents rules, anarchists. We are here because it is the only option that we have.
> 
> This individual explained to me that he had watched his father kill his mother and then put his brother in the hospital. He said "My father is in Hell now" and didn't offer anything further, but it wasn't difficult to see that he had helped his father get there, and then went off of the grid.
> 
> Scott



WTF??


----------



## MrZ06

Toxick said:


> What do you suggest they do about this person?



Haul him of to jail for trespassing.


----------



## Toxick

MrZ06 said:


> Haul him of to jail for trespassing.





For hanging out in a parking lot?


IANAL, but I would think that the owners of commercial land would have to make it known to someone that they aren't wanted before they just up and have someone hauled off to jail for trespassing.

Otherwise, they could simply have everyone in their store at any given time thrown into jail for trespassing.


There was no indication in any previous posts that the hobo in question has been warned off the property before, and I have never seen any "No Trespassing" signs in that parking lot.


----------



## MrZ06

They just need to put up a no loitering sign then they could easily get that dirty bum out of there.


----------



## struggler44

he is not homeless, he lives in his car ....I believe his family owns the gas station he stays at and many more


----------



## Libertarian

cattitude said:


> There are a few threads on here about him.  He has money..he has family, local....  He chooses to live the way he does.


I don't doubt what you are saying, but I have lived in many places in this greater DC/MD/VA area...including Oxon Hill, Marlow Heights, Lexington Park, Fort Washington, Waldorf, Laurel, and Alexandria...and each of these places has had a homeless person that was rumored/reported/alleged to be rich that chooses to live on the streets. Oxon Hill had a "bag lady" that supposedly was wealthy, but had tragically lost her son, and subsequently took to the street because she could not deal with her usual way of living. Ft. Washington had a man that had several different rumors attached to him, but the common denominator among them was that he was wealthy. Again, I don't doubt what you're saying, but I can't help but to wonder how much of what we hear is true and how much has been through the rumor mill.


----------



## RPMDAD

struggler44 said:


> he is not homeless, he lives in his car ....I believe his family owns the gas station he stays at and many more



Having worked in Prince Frederick the last 8 years am pretty familiar with him. I remember when he used to drive a car, in fact over time saw him driving several different ones, nothing new or flashy and some slightly nicer than the other ones. None of them were new vehicles and when i saw him in a different one didn't know if the previous car had died or not, At those times he was using a cane to get around when walking the streets, now it is more like a wheeled walker with a seat. I have not seen him drive or be around a vehicle for the past couple years. 
Do see him around the old gas station quite a bit.


----------



## BOP

annemayer said:


> There is a homeless man who appears to live at the old gas station in Prince Frederick,right across from the school - by Safeway,movie theater,etc. I see him all the time,summer and winter,and always wonder,who is he? Why is he there-don't the owners of the land care? I'm not starting this thread to talk about how horrible the homeless are or how it's all Bush/Obama's fault - most of us are only an illness or a missed couple of paychecks away form being there ourselves,I'm just curious about him and have always wondered what his deal is. Thought about just asking him once while I was sitting in my car at the light,but figured he could be mentally ill and didn't want to be perceived as intruding or whatever.



Thank you.  I have been gonna post the same thing.  Can't figure out why the cops don't roust him, unless he owns that property.


----------



## Bay_Kat

He's really not bothering anyone except when someone calls him in dead and then the EMTs have to respond just to find out he's asleep.


----------



## RareBreed

Bay_Kat said:


> He's really not bothering anyone except when someone calls him in dead and then the EMTs have to respond just to find out he's asleep.



I was sitting at the light and happened to look over at him yesterday as he was slowly tilting in his chair. He was asleep but managed to catch himself before he completely fell out.


----------



## annemayer

Toxick said:


> What do you suggest they do about this person?



Well,if it were my land/business,I would offer him a few alternatives-his family,shelters,so forth,as well as let him know that he can't just squat there. I guess if I were in a position to,I'd probably offer him a job to help him get on his feet.


----------



## FED_UP

betty99 said:


> FED_UP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow their must be something mentally wrong, why would you choose to be homeless* :shrug: I guess the same reason why people who can't afford kids have kids knowingly that welfare is going to take care of them.  Plenty of free careers in the US. You can be all you want to be in America, I might want to be a bumb next year. Don't knock it till ya try it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> There was a man I knew in Florida who would hang out in the bar my friends and I frequented. His name was John and he lived in a tent community in the woods. He would do odd jobs around the bar for drinks, and John had a job at a tye-died t-shirt factory. He chose this way of life. I asked him one night why. He explained to me that when he came back from Vietnam, he tried to live at home again and it just didn't work anymore. He said the only way he felt at peace was to live the life he was living. He said his family didn't understand it and he wished it were easier on them, but this is what he needed to do.
> 
> Wow, so he is traumatized in a way because normal people don't do this just
> 
> You rarely ever know someone's story or why they do what they do, but I don't think you should just judge the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so he is traumatized in a way because normal people don't do this just because. Maybe he needs mental help IMO, shrink sessions.
Click to expand...


----------



## laynpipe

im pretty sure its private property.  its right in front of the fireplace store so its not like the owners dont see him there every day.  i dont really know why they have not asked him to leave.


----------



## Catman2

He urinates in cups, defecates in bags....and this was when he had an apartment in Silverwood! He scams, tries to get hit, and, oh yea, the papers against the chain link fence at the old CMS....his. The rest he stuffs down the storm drain.


----------



## protectmd

If they are going to allow the homeless to be homeless then why not create a homeless island. My experience with the homeless is most of them have a drug/alcohol problem and usually enjoy the art of burglary or theft. The assaults go up in the community because the local youths frequently attack them for fun as they are an easy target since they are usually intoxicated. They are difficult to prosecute because their camp of stolen stuff can't be placed in their "posesssion" therefore they cannot be charged with the crimes they commit unless they are caught in the act. You feel bad for them until you go through their camp and find household items like childrens toys, GPS holders from vehicles, video cameras etc... and you realize they are the ones who have been doing the burglarys and thefts. Car accidents go up because they are frequently intoxicated walking in the roadway. God forbid they have a bumfight and someone gets stabbed or beaten with a blunt object.... 

Overall the homeless are a pain in the ass.... and generally contribute to the bad of the place...


----------



## Catman2

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Homeless guy now has a roommate oe subletter!!!


----------



## gary_webb

Catman2 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Homeless guy now has a roommate oe subletter!!!



I saw him yesterday. He was by himself. He has a car, a silver hyundai. I think he's cheaper than a security guard so they let him stay. JMO. The Ex and I used to look for him, like 'Hide and Seek'.


----------



## BustinNutz

Yep!  Saw him on the way home from work on Friday at that old gas station.  He was alone at that time.


----------



## BOP

BustinNutz said:


> Yep!  Saw him on the way home from work on Friday at that old gas station.  He was alone at that time.





Lose the font, dumbazz!


----------



## wintersprings

interesting thread

when I was in Florida, they closed all the mental Hospitals, quote to better "the patient's". Turn's out the state was following a College Paper showing how to main stream the folks, back into society, with a side bennie... saves the state money.

end result, they read the saves money part, and implemented it.

all these sick folks ...on the street you go

yea, lets follow another College Professor...... like that works


----------



## Justme2

*So I dug this up*

I passed the spot where this guy is normally at today. 

No sign of him the car nothing. Seen him a couple weeks ago look like he was spring cleaning getting all the stuff out of the car under the car port area he was living at . 

Was just wondering if any body knew what happened to him?


----------



## Hank

Justme2 said:


> I passed the spot where this guy is normally at today.
> 
> No sign of him the car nothing. Seen him a couple weeks ago look like he was spring cleaning getting all the stuff out of the car under the car port area he was living at .
> 
> Was just wondering if any body knew what happened to him?



Hopefully he is parking/living in St. Mary's like I asked him to...


----------



## MJ

Hank said:


> Hopefully he is parking/living in St. Mary's like I asked him to...




Hank...cleaning up the mean streets of Prince Frederick!


----------



## Catman2

After a brief stay behind the King Bldg, and even shorter reside at old CMS, our hero has relocated to Wal Mart Estates for now.


----------



## Gilligan

Catman2 said:


> After a brief stay behind the King Bldg, and even shorter reside at old CMS, our hero has relocated to Wal Mart Estates for now.



Its our own nhboy; he has to stay in that immediate area to continue pirating the free wifi he uses to post the 25-cent cut-n-pastes he lives off of.

Tell me..does he really look like Gollum, as so many have claimed?


----------



## Justme2

Tell me..does he really look like Gollum, as so many have claimed?

I guess a well age one. Always waves when you wave at him or at least when I do . I have talk with him once seems to be ok. Just likes to be homeless I guess. More guts than I have to be out in the card board box world or want to be.


----------



## Gilligan

Justme2 said:


> Tell me..does he really look like Gollum, as so many have claimed?
> 
> I guess a well age one. Always waves when you wave at him or at least when I do . I have talk with him once seems to be ok. Just likes to be homeless I guess. More guts than I have to be out in the card board box world or want to be.



We've accused him on occasion of living in his Mom's basement ..but I'll be the first to admit a mistaken identity call if, in fact, the low life lives on the street.


----------



## Ohiogirl

Saw him in the WalMart parking lot this morning.


----------



## struggler44

Justme2 said:


> Tell me..does he really* look like Gollum*, as so many have claimed?
> 
> I guess a well age one. Always waves when you wave at him or at least when I do . I have talk with him once seems to be ok. Just likes to be homeless I guess. More guts than I have to be out in the card board box world or want to be.



_MY PRECIOUS!!!_


----------



## Mabus

Pretty sure I saw him at the gas station Sunday morning? Will look again this Sunday when I pass by there again.


----------



## mdff21

He was told he had to leave the old gas station due to some upcoming construction. He has been parking the car in different places but still wandering the roads.  He has parked around the old gas station, behind the King building, on Dares Beach Road by the school property.  He isn't going far!!


----------



## smts

*Anyone else hear this rumor?*

I was told tonight that our PF homeless guy was the victim of a pedestrian vs vehicle accident on the night of the bad storm - Dares Beach Rd and Dorsey Rd.  I do know his full name but will leave it at Bill. From what I understand, he passed away from his injuries. Not sure if it is true or not but heard it from the medical profession...Anyone else hear this? His vehicle is still parked across from Granado's tire with one of the 2 walkers he owned next to it. No one has seen or heard from him.


----------



## Hank

smts said:


> I was told tonight that our PF homeless guy was the victim of a pedestrian vs vehicle accident on the night of the bad storm - Dares Beach Rd and Dorsey Rd.  I do know his full name but will leave it at Bill. From what I understand, he passed away from his injuries. Not sure if it is true or not but heard it from the medical profession...Anyone else hear this? His vehicle is still parked across from Granado's tire with one of the 2 walkers he owned next to it. No one has seen or heard from him.



I saw this info when it happened, but there was no follow up......

Pedestrian Struck in Prince Frederick 

From the comments I thought it was the black dude on the motorized wheelchair, but I saw him a couple of days ago... It could very well be "Bill"... I don't think I have seen him lately...


----------



## mamatutu

struggler44 said:


> he is not homeless, he lives in his car ....I believe his family owns the gas station he stays at and many more



Yes, and I was told by a neighbor in law enforcement that he has had some "runins" because that vacant gas station was starting to smell like shiat (catch my drift or sniff), and he wasn't allowed around there anymore, but I always see him in the close vicinity.  His car that he lives/d in was parked behind Smoothie King when my son worked there. I don't know if it is still there.  I was always curious about his story.  Driving by him, and seeing him sitting in his chair reading the newspaper, or just watching the world go by is quite intriguing for me to know how he ended up where he is.  I do not, however, understand, why it is allowed.  And, I had, also, heard about the tent city behind KMart, so I assume that is true, too.  It is all quite sad, and makes me extremely grateful for what I have.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> I saw this info when it happened, but there was no follow up......
> 
> Pedestrian Struck in Prince Frederick
> 
> From the comments I thought it was the black dude on the motorized wheelchair, but I saw him a couple of days ago... It could very well be "Bill"... I don't think I have seen him lately...



Oh, dear, I saw your post after I posted mine.  Now, that I think about it, I haven't seen him recently, either.  I did see him actually in the road at times, so I can see how this could happen.  So sad.  I am counting my blessings as I post this.

Edit:  I am pretty sure your article is about a different guy walking down Dares Beach.  I remember reading about that. I also saw some members have seen him lately, so don't think it was Bill, but then again, what do I ever know on this forum? :shrug:  Oh, and hey  Hank!


----------



## garyt27

He parks in the lot along W. Dares Bch. Rd. Between the Safeway gas and the Gym. His Hyundai has been there since he moved from the old Texaco.


----------



## calvcopf

garyt27 said:


> He parks in the lot along W. Dares Bch. Rd. Between the Safeway gas and the Gym. His Hyundai has been there since he moved from the old Texaco.



Yes, but is he alive or was that him that got hit by a car?


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Yes, and I was told by a neighbor in law enforcement that he has had some "runins" because that vacant gas station was starting to smell like shiat (catch my drift or sniff), and he wasn't allowed around there anymore, but I always see him in the close vicinity.  His car that he lives/d in was parked behind Smoothie King when my son worked there. I don't know if it is still there.  I was always curious about his story.  Driving by him, and seeing him sitting in his chair reading the newspaper, or just watching the world go by is quite intriguing for me to know how he ended up where he is.  I do not, however, understand, why it is allowed. * And, I had, also, heard about the tent city behind KMart, so I assume that is true, too.  It is all quite sad, and makes me extremely grateful for what I have*.



I don't feel sorry or sad for them.  The "PF Guy" chose to live the way he does.  I have worked my a** off to be able to provide for myself & my kids, so if I can do it - anyone can.

And the PF Guy is a PITA - always walking along the road - he has always been a freaking accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:
			
		

> I don't feel sorry or sad for them.  The "PF Guy" chose to live the way he does.  I have worked my a** off to be able to provide for myself & my kids, so if I can do it - anyone can.
> 
> And the PF Guy is a PITA - always walking along the road - he has always been a freaking accident waiting to happen.



And he is a nasty son of a biatch... always loookin' for handouts. I saw him get rude as hell with the starbucks girl in safeway expecting free crap.


----------



## Misfit

calvcopf said:


> Yes, but is he alive or was that him that got hit by a car?



:zombie:


----------



## jetmonkey

Bann said:


> And the PF Guy is a PITA - always walking along the road - he has always been a freaking accident waiting to happen.



But once you get run over, a bunch of sob sisters will say how great you were


----------



## rusty27

I can tell you for a fact that the person struck was not the homeless guy that is parked by Safeway. The person that was struck is named Will and he lives near where I work. The family told me that he lost his leg as a result of infection from the injuries he sustained. I was told that the person driving the car that struck Will was drunk but thats just what the family told me so take it for what its worth


----------



## smts

rusty27 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the person struck was not the homeless guy that is parked by Safeway. The person that was struck is named Will and he lives near where I work. The family told me that he lost his leg as a result of infection from the injuries he sustained. I was told that the person driving the car that struck Will was drunk but thats just what the family told me so take it for what its worth



Sorry to hear that about Will. I guess I can see where they could mistake the identity of Bill and Will. I heard it 2nd hand from a coworker who heard it from a Medic. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> I don't feel sorry or sad for them.  The "PF Guy" chose to live the way he does.  I have worked my a** off to be able to provide for myself & my kids, so if I can do it - anyone can.
> 
> And the PF Guy is a PITA - always walking along the road - he has always been a freaking accident waiting to happen.



Hey, Bann. I totally understand that you have worked hard to provide for yourself and your children.  I have done the same.  I feel sad for people like "Bill" because, obviously, something isn't right with him/them.  And, seriously, who in their right mind would sit on the side of the road all day, for everyone to see.  People are basically hiding in the tent city behind KMart and not "flaunting" their homelessness.  I am just surprised there is not a county ordinance/law/rule that prohibits people like "Bill" from hanging out on the streets.  You never know why people are homeless; drugs, job loss, mental problems, crashed stock market/lose everything, foreclosure, ponzy schemes, etc.; who knows. I don't think being homeless would be a choice made by a rational/"if they could help it" person; it is circumstances out of their control, and, yes, some people absolutely bring homelessness on themselves because of "dumb/could have helped it" behavior. I would not be one of those "sob sisters" if Bill were to be hit by a car, but I would still feel bad for him. Hope you have a safe trip to Ohio.


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> Hey, Bann. I totally understand that you have worked hard to provide for yourself and your children.  I have done the same.  I feel sad for people like "Bill" because, obviously, something isn't right with him/them.  And, seriously, who in their right mind would sit on the side of the road all day, for everyone to see.  People are basically hiding in the tent city behind KMart and not "flaunting" their homelessness.  I am just surprised there is not a county ordinance/law/rule that prohibits people like "Bill" from hanging out on the streets.  You never know why people are homeless; drugs, job loss, mental problems, crashed stock market/lose everything, foreclosure, ponzy schemes, etc.; who knows. I don't think being homeless would be a choice made by a rational/"if they could help it" person; it is circumstances out of their control, and, yes, some bring it on themselves.  I will continue to feel bad for them, and continue to count my blessings each and every day.  And, no, I wouldn't be one of those sob sisters if Bill were to be hit by a car, but I would still feel bad for him. Just as a side note; sometimes this forum needs to lighten up, just a little!



Interesting, today my daughter and I were pulling out of a shopping center and this couple was sitting on the corner, they had a bike, a bucket and a sign.  The sign said "Homeless, anything will help".  My 14 year old daughter says to me "that's a really expensive mountain bike and she's got a really nice hair style and her nails are done and they have really nice clothes, plus their water bottles are frozen.  How do they do all that if they don't have a house?"   I told my daughter, that instead of going out and getting a job, it's much easier for them to sit out here and let people give them money.  

They probably make more sitting out there than they would at a minimum wage job. 

As far as the guy in PF, I have no pity for him, he has a nice car and I hear he is pretty well off.


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> Interesting, today my daughter and I were pulling out of a shopping center and this couple was sitting on the corner, they had a bike, a bucket and a sign.  The sign said "Homeless, anything will help".  My 14 year old daughter says to me "that's a really expensive mountain bike and she's got a really nice hair style and her nails are done and they have really nice clothes, plus their water bottles are frozen.  How do they do all that if they don't have a house?"   I told my daughter, that instead of going out and getting a job, it's much easier for them to sit out here and let people give them money.
> 
> They probably make more sitting out there than they would at a minimum wage job.
> 
> As far as the guy in PF, I have no pity for him, he has a nice car and I hear he is pretty well off.



Then, obviously, he is mental, and the County allows him to do what he does.  I have no explanation for why "Bill" exists the way he does, except for my observations, and how I feel about the homeless.  How's your pup doing?  Is she back in your pool, yet?


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Then, obviously, he is mental, and the County allows him to do what he does.  I have no explanation for why "Bill" exists the way he does, except for my observations, and how I feel about the homeless.  How's your pup doing?  Is she back in the pool, yet?



When he was "living" in front of Gott's he had permission to do so, it was private property.... As far as where he "resides" now, I am sure all it would take is a few complaints to the property owners of the shopping center to have him move his rat infested car elsewhere. I swear that car has to be a rolling health violation...


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> Then, obviously, he is mental, and the County allows him to do what he does.  I have no explanation for why "Bill" exists the way he does, except for my observations, and how I feel about the homeless.  How's your pup doing?  Is she back in your pool, yet?



He chooses his way of living, nothing anyone can do.  It's taxing on the EMS as they seem to be running calls for him being dead all the time. 

Pup is doing great, no pool yet. The 17th is when she gets her stitches out and they say she can go back in.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> When he was "living" in front of Gott's he had permission to do so, it was private property.... As far as where he "resides" now, I am sure all it would take is a few complaints to the property owners of the shopping center to have him move his rat infested car elsewhere. I swear that car has to be a rolling health violation...



I agree. I have seen his car up close and personal many times when my son worked at Smoothie King.  That is why I don't understand why the County allows "Bill" to be "out there".  I would think he could go to Echo House, or something, and if Kat is right about his family being well off; what's up with that? :shrug:  But, then again, when families have a rogue relative, there is usually nothing they can do, other than what they tried to do and failed because that person doesn't want the help.  There are too many of these stories out there.   Oh, and hey , Hank!


----------



## corollinout

Anybody ever wonder how he gets brand new cars every few years? His last car was a blue Impala. From what I understand, he isn't poor, just chooses not to spend money.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Regarding tent cities and such, did anyone read this about the tent city next to the La Plata Walmart? It sure did make me angry! 

SoMdNews.com: Homeless folks in camp face eviction

"The residents of La Plata’s “tent city,” next to Walmart, now face an even more uncertain future as the threat of eviction has been presented.
Following a complaint on June 26 from someone whom police believe is the landowner of the property on which the tent camp is situated, Maj. Rob Cleaveland of the Charles County Sheriff’s Office said officers visited the premises to notify the residents of what may be coming down the pike.
Because the CCSO could not verify land ownership, Cleaveland said that no official action would be taken until ownership of the land has been verified. Attempts by telephone to contact the landowner of the property as listed in online Maryland tax records were unsuccessful. A reporter visited an address listed for the landowner, but no one answered the door at the home.
If land ownership is verified, CCSO spokeswoman Diane Richardson said, then the path becomes more clear: the homeless people on the property will be notified that they are trespassing and will be given time to vacate the premises.
Richardson said she didn’t know how much time the law allows before the people must leave the camp. The landowners are then free to post signs designating the area as private property. Currently, no signs of that nature are present on the land.
For those living in the woods, the potential for eviction dredges up uncomfortable thoughts and questions.
“Where do they expect us to go?,” tent city resident Amos Washington said. “I mean, people have told me that I’m not actually homeless because I can stay with my mother, but the most I can stay there is three days before I’m back out. There just aren’t that many options.”
Another tent city resident, Theresa Brooke, was surprised to learn their presence was considered problematic.
“Everybody knows we’re here ... and for years that hasn’t been a problem,” Brooke said. “We all get along back here. Nobody fights. We’re not a problem for anyone.”
Washington and Brooke also both said they are concerned they will not be able to stay in one of the area’s homeless shelters.
Another resident, Vincent “Wise” Walker, also expressed frustration with the services available to them through LifeStyles of Maryland, the organization that does the most to provide the tent city’s residents with assistance.
“They are the main ones who help us out, but still they don’t do much,” Walker said. “People are really only helpful in the winter.”
Walker also addressed the stereotype he felt many might hold regarding the homeless population.
“There is no one simple solution to getting all of us out of here,” Walker said. “For most, I know they’d give their left arm to be anywhere but here. But you can’t deal with one aspect of [the tent city’s residents] and not address them all. The problems overlap, but we’re all in the same boat.”
LifeStyles Executive Director Sandy Washington said that this was the first she had heard of the organization not providing enough aid for the tent city’s residents.
“We help provide them with food, showers, identification if they need it, a place to make phone calls, certification of homelessness ... this is the first I have heard from anyone there that we don’t help enough,” Washington said. “We’ll do everything but provide the housing for them. I don’t know of any organization out there that can say they are able to answer fully the needs of all. We do what we can ... whether we can get there is different.”
As of press time, the tent city’s residents had not been asked to leave."


If you chose to be homeless (and at least one person in that article is choosing to be homeless because he says he could go live with his mom if he had to), that's fine, but don't get all puffy when you're on someone else's land (that they bought and paid for and maintain) and they ask you to leave.  I'm just shocked...


----------



## Crewdawg141

MMM_donuts said:


> Regarding tent cities and such, did anyone read this about the tent city next to the La Plata Walmart? It sure did make me angry!
> 
> SoMdNews.com: Homeless folks in camp face eviction
> 
> "The residents of La Plata’s “tent city,” next to Walmart, now face an even more uncertain future as the threat of eviction has been presented.
> Following a complaint on June 26 from someone whom police believe is the landowner of the property on which the tent camp is situated, Maj. Rob Cleaveland of the Charles County Sheriff’s Office said officers visited the premises to notify the residents of what may be coming down the pike.
> Because the CCSO could not verify land ownership, Cleaveland said that no official action would be taken until ownership of the land has been verified. Attempts by telephone to contact the landowner of the property as listed in online Maryland tax records were unsuccessful. A reporter visited an address listed for the landowner, but no one answered the door at the home.
> If land ownership is verified, CCSO spokeswoman Diane Richardson said, then the path becomes more clear: the homeless people on the property will be notified that they are trespassing and will be given time to vacate the premises.
> Richardson said she didn’t know how much time the law allows before the people must leave the camp. The landowners are then free to post signs designating the area as private property. Currently, no signs of that nature are present on the land.
> For those living in the woods, the potential for eviction dredges up uncomfortable thoughts and questions.
> “Where do they expect us to go?,” tent city resident Amos Washington said. “I mean, people have told me that I’m not actually homeless because I can stay with my mother, but the most I can stay there is three days before I’m back out. There just aren’t that many options.”
> Another tent city resident, Theresa Brooke, was surprised to learn their presence was considered problematic.
> “Everybody knows we’re here ... and for years that hasn’t been a problem,” Brooke said. “We all get along back here. Nobody fights. We’re not a problem for anyone.”
> Washington and Brooke also both said they are concerned they will not be able to stay in one of the area’s homeless shelters.
> Another resident, Vincent “Wise” Walker, also expressed frustration with the services available to them through LifeStyles of Maryland, the organization that does the most to provide the tent city’s residents with assistance.
> “They are the main ones who help us out, but still they don’t do much,” Walker said. “People are really only helpful in the winter.”
> Walker also addressed the stereotype he felt many might hold regarding the homeless population.
> “There is no one simple solution to getting all of us out of here,” Walker said. “For most, I know they’d give their left arm to be anywhere but here. But you can’t deal with one aspect of [the tent city’s residents] and not address them all. The problems overlap, but we’re all in the same boat.”
> LifeStyles Executive Director Sandy Washington said that this was the first she had heard of the organization not providing enough aid for the tent city’s residents.
> “We help provide them with food, showers, identification if they need it, a place to make phone calls, certification of homelessness ... this is the first I have heard from anyone there that we don’t help enough,” Washington said. “We’ll do everything but provide the housing for them. I don’t know of any organization out there that can say they are able to answer fully the needs of all. We do what we can ... whether we can get there is different.”
> As of press time, the tent city’s residents had not been asked to leave."
> 
> 
> If you chose to be homeless (and at least one person in that article is choosing to be homeless because he says he could go live with his mom if he had to), that's fine, but *don't get all puffy when you're on someone else's land (that they bought and paid for and maintain) and they ask you to leave*.  I'm just shocked...



Let's also not forget the Adverse Possession Law in Maryland - Section 5-103 - Adverse possession; common-law doctrine of prescription and other limitations unaffected. :: 2010 Maryland Code :: US Codes and Statutes :: US Law :: Justia
"Subtitle 1 Section 5-103. Adverse possession; common-law doctrine of prescription and other limitations unaffected.


(a)  In general.- Within 20 years from the date the cause of action accrues, a person shall: 

(1) File an action for recovery of possession of a corporeal freehold or leasehold estate in land; or 

(2) Enter on the land. 

(b)  Exceptions.-  

(1) This section does not affect the common-law doctrine of prescription as it applies to the creation of incorporeal interests in land by adverse use. 

(2) This section does not affect the periods of limitations set forth in § 6-103 or § 8-107 of the Real Property Article."

If these people manage to stay for 20 years then they could have a legitimate claim in court.


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> I don't think being homeless would be a choice made by a rational/"if they could help it" person; it is circumstances out of their control, and, yes, some people absolutely bring homelessness on themselves because of "dumb/could have helped it" behavior. I would not be one of those "sob sisters" if Bill were to be hit by a car, but I would still feel bad for him. Hope you have a safe trip to Ohio.



In this area, I don't believe that there are people who are homeless merely because of bad luck or choices. They choose homelessness over the many other options available to them. There are shelters available if they are willing to live by a few simple rules. They'd rather live in tent cities though, where they can do as they please.

Instead of feeling sorry for the homeless, do something for those who want help like volunteer/donate to Project echo. For those who don't want help enough to seek it, don't fall for their pitiful pleas and give them money. You are just helping feed the problem.


----------



## mamatutu

MMDad said:


> In this area, I don't believe that there are people who are homeless merely because of bad luck or choices. They choose homelessness over the many other options available to them. There are shelters available if they are willing to live by a few simple rules. They'd rather live in tent cities though, where they can do as they please.
> 
> Instead of feeling sorry for the homeless, *do something for those who want help like volunteer/donate to Project echo*. For those who don't want help enough to seek it, don't fall for their pitiful pleas and give them money. You are just *helping feed the problem*.



True.  And I will/have donate/d to Project Echo, End Hunger, food collection at the grocery chains, Kids Support Network, among other causes. I am "helping feed the problem."  I have never given money directly to a homeless person, and I don't agree that all somd homeless chose to be that way.  I know it is hard to know someone through forum chat; so thought you would like to be more informed about what I do as far my community.  I try not to make comments about fellow forum members when I do not know them.  I did that to Bann when I first became a member, showed my ignorance, and have felt bad about that to this day.  to Bann.  And, I still feel sorry for homeless people.


----------



## doubtfull24

Just wanted to let everyone know that my husband knows someone who knows the man "Bill" He just passed away not sure the day. He was found  behind the Radioshack in Prince Frederick and was taken to the hospital where he passed away a few days later


----------



## rusty27

doubtfull24 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my husband knows someone who knows the man "Bill" He just passed away not sure the day. He was found  behind the Radioshack in Prince Frederick and was taken to the hospital where he passed away a few days later




Yeah I heard this from someone that is friends with the owner of the building so I believe it to be true. I did not hear why he was taken to the hospital in the first place or what the cause of death was. Sad that he is gone after seeing him around for the past 10 years or so that I can remember seeing him. I would be somewhat curious as to how much money he really had and who it goes to. I had heard that he had a sister but I honestly have no idea.


----------



## PrepH4U

mamatutu said:


> True.  And I will/have donate/d to Project Echo, End Hunger, food collection at the grocery chains, Kids Support Network, among other causes. I am "helping feed the problem."  I have never given money directly to a homeless person, and I don't agree that all somd homeless chose to be that way.  I know it is hard to know someone through forum chat; so thought you would like to be more informed about what I do as far my community.  *I try not to make comments about fellow forum members when I do not know them. * I did that to Bann when I first became a member, showed my ignorance, and have felt bad about that to this day.  to Bann.  And, I still feel sorry for homeless people.





Foul ball!


----------



## Rt235

rusty27 said:


> Yeah I heard this from someone that is friends with the owner of the building so I believe it to be true. I did not hear why he was taken to the hospital in the first place or what the cause of death was. Sad that he is gone after seeing him around for the past 10 years or so that I can remember seeing him. I would be somewhat curious as to how much money he really had and who it goes to. I had heard that he had a sister but I honestly have no idea.



Why do you care about his money? 
Did you offer to help him when he was alive?
To bring him something, "just because"?
Geesh.

He lived as he wanted to, on his terms, for his personal reasons.
RIP Bill.....RIP


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

May he rest in peace.


----------



## PsyOps

He sort of became a landmark there on 4.  I'll miss seeing him around.


----------



## doubtfull24

Rt235 said:


> Why do you care about his money?
> Did you offer to help him when he was alive?
> To bring him something, "just because"?
> Geesh.
> 
> He lived as he wanted to, on his terms, for his personal reasons.
> RIP Bill.....RIP



We had offered him stuff in the past GEESH... but he wouldn't take it.The only reason he mentioned he wondered if the man had money was because it was always assumed he didn't because of the way he lived but others swore he did. We are sad he passed away as well.


----------



## Bann

I haven't seen his car move or the walker move from his car since this thread became active again on 7/12.   I saw someone who appeared to be looking into the car and/or walking around it this evening when I drove by about 5pm - couldn't tell what he was doing.


----------



## Hank

PsyOps said:


> He sort of became a landmark there on 4.  I'll miss seeing him around.



a landmark?


----------



## Lurk

Hank said:


> a landmark?



Yogi, Jr.


----------



## renegadeslave

A friend of mine who works at Calvert Memorial, and who has taken care of Bill before, says there is no record of Bill passing away. At least not at CMH.


----------



## MMDad

renegadeslave said:


> A friend of mine who works at Calvert Memorial, and who has taken care of Bill before, says there is no record of Bill passing away. At least not at CMH.



If there is any truth to your post, there should be someone being fired from CMH right now.


----------



## AnthonyJames

'Wheels' has more lives than a cat. Until I see a police report/obituary I don't believe he's dead. I personally saw him one time and swore he was dead only for him to pop up, yawn and start watching traffic go by. Another time I saw his blue Monte Carlo totaled at Calvert Auto Body when it was at Main Ave and Armory Rd, then there he is, beboppin' down RT4 pushing his wheels. God don't want him and Hell is afraid he'll stink up the joint.


----------



## daylily

Bann said:


> I haven't seen his car move or the walker move from his car since this thread became active again on 7/12.   I saw someone who appeared to be looking into the car and/or walking around it this evening when I drove by about 5pm - couldn't tell what he was doing.



I haven't either and I go to the gym where his car has been parked most of the time lately.  It hasn't been moved and I haven't seen him at all.  I saw him every day before so I wouldn't be surprised if it was him who passed.


----------



## Hank

If he isn't dead, he is definitely MIA... No sign of him for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Chipmunk

AnthonyJames said:


> God don't want him and Hell is afraid he'll stink up the joint.



 Sorry, but that's the funniest comment I've heard....


----------



## smts

MMDad said:


> If there is any truth to your post, there should be someone being fired from CMH right now.



I heard he was there but got shipped up to Washington, no one has seen or heard from him since.


----------



## RareBreed

There is a post on Calvert Co's FB page about this and 70+ answers ranging from dead from car or heat stroke to alive but hospitalized to alien abduction. What's funny is that several people quote "reliable sources like the Sheriff's or the guy's family, yet the answers are polar opposites as to whether he's still alive.


----------



## gemma_rae

daylily said:


> I haven't either and I go to the gym where his car has been parked most of the time lately.  It hasn't been moved and I haven't seen him at all.  I saw him every day before so I wouldn't be surprised if it was him who passed.



I gave him a ride to BWI last week where he caught his flight to Aruba. He sent me some pictures of himself and some blonde woman snorkling. I'll see if I can post the pictures later.


----------



## smts

This quote was taken from Calvert County Maryland Facebook

An update on Bill Hall: He is now at the Genesis Health Care Center in LaPlata with a serious back infection. There are rumors going around that he died (along with he is rich, a Viet Nam vet, ect.) He does have some issues and needs our prayers. He misses Calvert County and is very lonely, so, if anyone would be so kind to visit, that would be wonderful. The address: 1 Magnolia Circle, LaPlata, MD.
 Blessings!


----------



## Hank

smts said:


> This quote was taken from Calvert County Maryland Facebook
> 
> An update on Bill Hall: He is now at the Genesis Health Care Center in LaPlata with a serious back infection. There are rumors going around that he died (along with he is rich, a Viet Nam vet, ect.) He does have some issues and needs our prayers. He misses Calvert County and is very lonely, so, if anyone would be so kind to visit, that would be wonderful. The address: 1 Magnolia Circle, LaPlata, MD.
> Blessings!



Pass on my condolences and tell him he is more than welcome to stay in La Plata!


----------



## Catman2

Hank...you can HAVE him.


----------



## RareBreed

smts said:


> This quote was taken from Calvert County Maryland Facebook
> 
> An update on Bill Hall: He is now at the Genesis Health Care Center in LaPlata with a serious back infection. There are rumors going around that he died (along with he is rich, a Viet Nam vet, ect.) He does have some issues and needs our prayers. He misses Calvert County and *is very lonely, so, if anyone would be so kind to visit, that would be wonderful. *The address: 1 Magnolia Circle, LaPlata, MD.
> Blessings!



I would think a bunch of strangers coming to visit would creep him out. Plus what do you say to him? I drive past you all the time and heard you were sick so I stopped by to say hi? Awkward! Sending a card is one thing but going up there to meet him in person sounds strange to me. If you weren't so inclined to approach him on the street, why would you in a hospital?


----------



## doubtfull24

smts said:


> This quote was taken from Calvert County Maryland Facebook
> 
> An update on Bill Hall: He is now at the Genesis Health Care Center in LaPlata with a serious back infection. There are rumors going around that he died (along with he is rich, a Viet Nam vet, ect.) He does have some issues and needs our prayers. He misses Calvert County and is very lonely, so, if anyone would be so kind to visit, that would be wonderful. The address: 1 Magnolia Circle, LaPlata, MD.
> Blessings!



 Wow that is great news not about the infection but that he is alive! I am sorry for posting what I did but I thought it was true. Will have to send him a card.


----------



## Catman2

I doubt he wants a card. We'll see when his welcome wears out when his (documented) defecation issues kick in.


----------



## afjess1989

ARCHIVE: Where's stinky [Archive] - Southern Maryland Community Forums   last two post talk about bill hall.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Read through the thread.

We had a fellow like this in my home town in Massachusetts when I was a kid, everyone called him Tiger.

When he passed away the police found a Silver Star, Purple Heart and other decorations, along with some documents showing he had served well in WW 2, amongst his meager possessions.

The VFW and American Legion got together to give him a proper burial.

Sgt William Ashley, US Army WW2, combat fatigue got to him and he was the town hobo and drunk.

His family, who disowned him due to shame, has been in town since the 1640's.

Those that knew, never talked while he was alive and could have used the help.

Maybe Bill has a similar story, maybe not.


----------



## smts

RareBreed said:


> I would think a bunch of strangers coming to visit would creep him out. Plus what do you say to him? I drive past you all the time and heard you were sick so I stopped by to say hi? Awkward! Sending a card is one thing but going up there to meet him in person sounds strange to me. If you weren't so inclined to approach him on the street, why would you in a hospital?



I just copied and pasted this post. I am guessing that since it came from someone who has been involved with him somehow, she was passing it on to those concerned. I don't think it was intended for "strangers" to show up there. I have had dealings in the past with him, never had a problem, however I would not go visit him.  I may buy him a cup of coffee when he returns. I wish all the best to him.  I was taught not to judge unless I have walked a mile in someone's shoes.


----------



## Speedy70

spr1975wshs said:


> Read through the thread.
> 
> We had a fellow like this in my home town in Massachusetts when I was a kid, everyone called him Tiger.
> 
> When he passed away the police found a Silver Star, Purple Heart and other decorations, along with some documents showing he had served well in WW 2, amongst his meager possessions.
> 
> The VFW and American Legion got together to give him a proper burial.
> 
> Sgt William Ashley, US Army WW2, combat fatigue got to him and he was the town hobo and drunk.
> 
> His family, who disowned him due to shame, has been in town since the 1640's.
> 
> Those that knew, never talked while he was alive and could have used the help.
> 
> *Maybe Bill has a similar story, maybe not.*




Bill chose to live on the streets.  :shrug:


----------



## calvcopf

What ever happened to Bill?  Is he still alive?


----------



## Hank

calvcopf said:


> What ever happened to Bill?  Is he still alive?



His trash and car (or trash car) and push cart is finally gone... It was sitting over near the gym for awhile since whatever happened to him.


----------



## garyt27

Hank said:


> His trash and car (or trash car) and push cart is finally gone... It was sitting over near the gym for awhile since whatever happened to him.



His car full of trash was there yesterday. Cart is gone though.
Silver Hyundai where it always was.


----------



## garyt27

Man, there sure is alot of wrong post on this subject of Bill.


----------



## Catman2

He was rescued from a stream (or puddle) in the World Gym area, where he had fallen and could not get up. Still in a facility....car, nastier than any dumpster, still in WG lot.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Toxick said:


> What do you suggest they do about this person?


 Who's 'they'....


----------



## Proud_Nana

His car is still there as of today, October 11, 2012.....his cart, however, is gone.


----------



## The Dude

I heard he was Up for the Down Stroke when he had to Testify that All Your Goodies are Gone.  Then he went for a Ride On the Mothership Connection to Give Up the Funk.  In the end he was in Handcuffs because he was caught Funkin' For Fun.


----------



## KingFish

The Dude said:


> I heard he was Up for the Down Stroke when he had to Testify that All Your Goodies are Gone.  Then he went for a Ride On the Mothership Connection to Give Up the Funk.  In the end he was in Handcuffs because he was caught Funkin' For Fun.



Hey... knock a self a pro, Slick! That gray matter backlot perform us DOWN, I take TCB-in', man!


----------



## garyt27

*FYI Bill Is Back.*

I saw Bill in his car this morning, a walker with tennis balls beside his car.
Welcome back Bill, you old dirty bastard.


----------



## Hank

garyt27 said:


> I saw Bill in his car this morning, a walker with tennis balls beside his car.
> Welcome back Bill, you old dirty bastard.



FuKK!!!


----------



## Bann

garyt27 said:


> I saw Bill in his car this morning, a walker with tennis balls beside his car.
> Welcome back Bill, you old dirty bastard.



I just saw him about 10 minutes ago with a walker that wasn't like the 1 he used to have .  He could barely walk with this one


----------



## Catman2

I really didn't see his return coming!


----------



## Merlin99

Hank said:


> FuKK!!!


 
Why do you say this, has he disturbed you in some way?


----------



## Hank

Merlin99 said:


> Why do you say this, has he disturbed you in some way?



I have witnessed his nastiness several times in Starbucks... aside from his nastiness, he is a friggin' eyesore and that car is a rolling health code violation


----------



## Rt235

Hank said:


> I have witnessed his nastiness several times in Starbucks... aside from his nastiness, he is a friggin' eyesore and that car is a rolling health code violation



Have you ever offered help? Have you said "Hi" to him?
Or are you just as crazy as he is?


----------



## Pyrotech

Rt235 said:


> Have you ever offered help? Have you said "Hi" to him?
> Or are you just as crazy as he is?



You should never look down your nose on anyone, regardless- you could be in their shoes some day. One unrecoverable accident, a lost job, who knows, you can always end up right where he is.


----------



## Hank

Rt235 said:


> Have you ever offered help? Have you said "Hi" to him?
> Or are you just as crazy as he is?



Help him what, be nasty? Why would I say hi to an obvious loon... I have better things to do.


----------



## Rt235

Hank said:


> Help him what, be nasty? Why would I say hi to an obvious loon... I have better things to do.



Then do not judge him, or complain about him.

I guess you have never heard of the Parable of the Good Samaritan.
(Hint: It is in Luke)


----------



## Catman2

I will judge him and complain about him....he is mean, nasty, and toxic. I really don't want him anywhere close to where I am. Bet he's fun at emmisions testing.


----------



## Hank

Rt235 said:


> Then do not judge him, or complain about him.
> 
> I guess you have never heard of the Parable of the Good Samaritan.
> (Hint: It is in Luke)



 whatever, dude! You judge Mamatutu every day and you have never met her... ####ing hypocrite!


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> I will judge him and complain about him....he is mean, nasty, and toxic. I really don't want him anywhere close to where I am. Bet he's fun at emmisions testing.



Exactly! F him... can't help someone who doesn't want to help themselves who obviously needs mental help.


----------



## garyt27

The only beef I have with him is that he walks in the damn street.
He may not care if he gets hurt, but it sure as hell will ruin your week if you hit him. Outta da road, ODB


----------



## Catman2

Yess, he is back with a seriously dead battery. Waiting for some schlump to buy him a new one....wait, wait, wait....make sure it's the $$$$ Diehard he wants and not any old brand!!! No Autozone junk for himmmm......


----------



## corollinout

He's got money, doesn't need help with a car battery…

If he wanted, he could have the car towed, professionally detailed, traded in, and have a brand new one without having a payment.


----------



## Catman2

No detailer would take that....easier to detail a dumpster.


----------



## Hank

He now has so much trash in his car he has resorted to storing more trash under his car.


----------



## AK-74me

he has a problem with hoarding sh t , yes he actually would not flush his own sh t at his last appt., kept it in bags until it stunk so bad he got the boot, been like this ever since.


----------



## Bann

He is still a PITA, and I don't feel bad for saying it. He's been sitting under that shopping center marquee and if you're stuck at the light he stares at people.  ick ick ick.


----------



## RoseRed

AK-74me said:


> he has a problem with hoarding sh t , yes he actually would not flush his own sh t at his last appt., kept it in bags until it stunk so bad he got the boot, been like this ever since.



What appointment?


----------



## willie

RoseRed said:


> What appointment?


He not only missed his appointment with the toilet, he missed the toilet.


----------



## Lurk

Bann said:


> He is still a PITA, and I don't feel bad for saying it. He's been sitting under that shopping center marquee and if you're stuck at the light he stares at people.  ick ick ick.



I understand his mother always called him "Thing" something or other.


----------



## Catman2

Makes ya wonder how he handles Emmision testing.......car and crap now in 2 spaces.


----------



## Hank

I don't understand why the owners of Calvert Village would want such an eyesore living in their parking lot, not to mention that I am sure there is a health code violation within the vicinity of his trash compactor!


----------



## Hank




----------



## Bann

Lurk said:


> I understand his mother always called him "Thing" something or other.


Well I call my kids Thing1 and Thing2 - but only on here.


----------



## Hank

Must have kicked him out of the shopping center. He is parked over at Allstate next to KFC now.


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Must have kicked him out of the shopping center. He is parked over at Allstate next to KFC now.



I saw him all the way over by the PF post office a week or so ago!  Pushing his walker up the sidewalk, and everything.


----------



## Speedy70

Late this afternoon he was parked on the shoulder of Main St down in front of the shopping center where Ledo's is.  His trunk was open and he was laying back in the shade of a tree.


----------



## Catman2

Yesssss....today he was laid back having a picnic on the grassy bank.....nice trunk.


----------



## Foxhound

3 years ago or so, I was out for a ride on my scoot. I stopped at the 7-11 on the corner of 231. There he was. It was a bit chilly and he was sitting in the sun. I stopped and asked if he wanted a coffee or something to eat. He said no thank you but he would appreciate a paper if I didn't mind. So I bought him a news paper and sat and listened to him talk for a few minutes while I drank my coffee and enjoyed the morning sunshine. He didn't seem deranged or emotionally unstable. Talked about some of the motorcycle gear he lost when he could no longer afford to pay for his storage unit. That's the most memorable thing out of the conversation.

I've heard different tales about him. Just seems odd and a bit of an eyesore to me.


----------



## Hank

He is a nasty SOB.  At least from what I have witnessed at Starbucks. That's why I have no compassion for him and his trash.


----------



## red_explorer

RoseRed said:


> What appointment?



apartment.....he has money. He has family. He wants no part of them. They are all local.


----------



## Speedy70

red_explorer said:


> apartment.....he has money. He has family. He wants no part of them. They are all local.



Yep, that's what I've heard too. He chose to be homeless. No sympathy from me!


----------



## Catman2

Daily update.....cops may be hounding him to keep moving....car gone from yesterday's spot.


----------



## bcp

Speedy70 said:


> Yep, that's what I've heard too. He chose to be homeless. No sympathy from me!



marriage can do that to a man


----------



## Speedy70

bcp said:


> marriage can do that to a man



Marriage can make you homeless?


----------



## Catman2

According to my inside sources, Mr. Rotten has relocated to the Food Lion area, to be closer to his favorite café, Starbucks.


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> According to my inside sources, Mr. Rotten has relocated to the Food Lion area, to be closer to his favorite café, Starbucks.



Yup.... I have been making funny faces at him every time I leave out of Starbucks...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> Yup.... I have been making funny faces at him every time I leave out of Starbucks...


----------



## Bann

I' ve seen him sitting on the corner of Rt. 4 and West Dares Beach Rd. this week.  The other day he actually threw his newspaper (wadded up sections) behind him on the ground!  I was driving, so I couldn't stop and say anything.  He's trashing it up wherever he goes.


----------



## Catman2

I think he moved on to behind the 7 11 across from PF Ford.


----------



## Hessian

*I'm sensing Reality show here...*

sort of a "Where's Waldo" of Prince Frederick.

I KNOW there is already a spin-off with the suited fella down in Lusby.


----------



## Catman2

Yup.....Mr. Nasty has definitely "gone mobile"    beepbeep


----------



## garyt27

ODB Bill still favors his corner in front of Safeway.


----------



## dilligaf.

what's the deal with the other guy in Lusby - drives a small brown truck with a cap on the back.  A rolling trash heap. Can be routinely seen (in the mornings at Giant in Lusby hanging out at the cafe tables) and the rest of the time at the library in Solomons. 

And he smells.


----------



## garyt27

dilligaf. said:


> what's the deal with the other guy in Lusby - drives a small brown truck with a cap on the back.  A rolling trash heap. Can be routinely seen (in the mornings at Giant in Lusby hanging out at the cafe tables) and the rest of the time at the library in Solomons.
> 
> And he smells.



Have not encountered this citizen.
Pics?


----------



## Roman

garyt27 said:


> ODB Bill still favors his corner in front of Safeway.


What is ODB Gary? I think Bill may have been asked to leave the parking lot near Safeway. I've seen him hanging near the shopping center where Nick's is.


----------



## garyt27

Roman said:


> What is ODB Gary? I think Bill may have been asked to leave the parking lot near Safeway. I've seen him hanging near the shopping center where Nick's is.



Old Dirty Bastard. A character from Howard Stern's show.


----------



## Hank

garyt27 said:


> Old Dirty Bastard. A character from Howard Stern's show.



He is from the Wu Tang Clan.


----------



## buddscreekman

Hank said:


> He is from the Wu Tang Clan.



Word.


----------



## Catman2

My "close" sources say that Mr. Rotten was abducted by the local Hazmat team "health Dept." and was de-loused and groomed (buzz cut)


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> My "close" sources say that Mr. Rotten was abducted by the local Hazmat team "health Dept." and was de-loused and groomed (buzz cut)



Someone needs to steal him and drop him off in Lexington Park.


----------



## Bonehead

*Yeah*

As long as you can feel superior to someone you are all good aren't you Craig ?

Pathetic.


----------



## Bann

Catman2 said:


> My "close" sources say that Mr. Rotten was abducted by the local Hazmat team "health Dept." and was de-loused and groomed (buzz cut)



Ohfercrissakes.  Give it a rest, will ya?


----------



## Catman2

Mr. Cleen's car is NOW parked in the old park n ride at St. Pauls Church....now bothering a new set a citizens.


----------



## Catman2

The word on the street (no pun intended) is that our man now has a NEW car...perhaps a Ford SUV. Black. Much roomier. I will check into this.


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> The word on the street (no pun intended) is that our man now has a NEW car...perhaps a Ford SUV. Black. Much roomier. I will check into this.



Yup. Think it's silver or black. More room for more trash. I saw him at the dealership. They were unloading all his crap so he could put it in his fancy new ride.


----------



## Catman2

Someone is gonna get a great looooow mileage used car. But without that new car smell.


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> Someone is gonna get a great looooow mileage used car. But without that new car smell.



Ya know. If he wasn't so nasty I would have compassion for the guy.


----------



## Catman2

Yes Hank....it is silver with shiny chrome rims. Dealer gave him free feces bags and   urine cups for two years OR the first fifty miles. Insurance gives him low mileage discount. I give him a dirty look.


----------



## calvcopf

Way to go guys. Make fun of the mentally ill.


----------



## Tito

calvcopf said:


> Way to go guys. Make fun of the mentally ill. You should be ashamed.
> WWJD



Jesus would give his stanky ass a bath!


----------



## Hank

calvcopf said:


> Way to go guys. Make fun of the mentally ill. You should be ashamed.
> WWJD



Like I said. If he wasn't so nasty as in attitude, I would feel compassion for him, mentally ill or not. I have witnessed him verbally abuse the poor Starbucks chick a couple of times. I had to say something on one occasion when he was demanding free coffee from her. Poor girl had tears in her eyes. So, step off your soapbox and F Off....


----------



## Speedy70

calvcopf said:


> Way to go guys. Make fun of the mentally ill. You should be ashamed.
> WWJD



Who said he's mentally ill?


----------



## Catman2

If he kept beating on by window at the car wash, I was going to show him mentally ill.


----------



## PsyOps

Hank said:


> Like I said. *If he wasn't so nasty as in attitude*, I would feel compassion for him, mentally ill or not.



You're joking right?


----------



## daylily

Hank said:


> Yup. Think it's silver or black. More room for more trash. I saw him at the dealership. They were unloading all his crap so he could put it in his fancy new ride.



There's no commission large enough for me to unload all that crap from his old car to his new one.  I can only imagine the salesperson's face when they went out there to take care of that.


----------



## Catman2

The dealer didn't unload the car....they called in EPA Hazmat and the CDC.


----------



## Hank

PsyOps said:


> You're joking right?



Did I stutter?


----------



## PsyOps

Hank said:


> Did I stutter?



I think you did Mr. Kettle


----------



## Hank

PsyOps said:


> I think you did Mr. Kettle



Yeah, because you know me.


----------



## Bonehead

*Your posts*



Hank said:


> Yeah, because you know me.



Render your personality transparent. You are so self absorbed that you don't see or accept it. Too bad little man, carry on.


----------



## Hank

Bonehead said:


> Render your personality transparent. You are so self absorbed that you don't see or accept it. Too bad little man, carry on.




Coming from a midget 

I guarantee I have donated more time and money to my community in one year than you have in a lifetime, old man! How is that for self absorption?


----------



## Speedy70

I saw this new vehicle yesterday parked behind the 7-11. It's a Ford Edge.


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Coming from a midget
> 
> I guarantee I have donated more time and money to my community in one year than you have in a lifetime, old man! How is that for self absorption?



  I can vouch for some of that!


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> I can vouch for some of that!



Some idiots can't grasp the difference between real life and the internet....


----------



## Catman2

Our man, Mr. Toxic, is busy furnishing his new digs as we speak.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Catman2 said:


> Our man, Mr. Toxic, is busy furnishing his new digs as we speak.



I'm just sprucing up a bit. Leave me the #### alone already.


----------



## PsyOps

Hank said:


> Some idiots can't grasp the difference between real life and the internet....



Look Hank, you called Bill out for have a ‘nasty attitude’; which I have no doubt is true.  I have no doubt about your community offerings.  I know you run your own business and provide for the community – yay on you! 

But you have posted some of the most vile rhetoric of a personal nature in here.  You even have some folks on here claiming they will break your nose if they ever saw you in person.  You’ve even sent me PMs cussing me out like a child throwing a tantrum for even have the nerve to challenge you here in the open; showing you take things too personally and lack the understanding that this is just the internet.

Just calling you out on your disingenuousness.


----------



## daylily

Speedy70 said:


> I saw this new vehicle yesterday parked behind the 7-11. It's a Ford Edge.



Just saw him there today, nice car.  He'll have more space to sleep during the cold months.....or more space to store his trash.  Guess time will tell.


----------



## Hank

PsyOps said:


> Look Hank, you called Bill out for have a ‘nasty attitude’; which I have no doubt is true.  I have no doubt about your community offerings.  I know you run your own business and provide for the community – yay on you!
> 
> But you have posted some of the most vile rhetoric of a personal nature in here.  You even have some folks on here claiming they will break your nose if they ever saw you in person.  You’ve even sent me PMs cussing me out like a child throwing a tantrum for even have the nerve to challenge you here in the open; showing you take things too personally and lack the understanding that this is just the internet.
> 
> Just calling you out on your disingenuousness.


----------



## Catman2

Just shows how gullible some people are. If they saw his new ride, I'd bet a lotta free coffee would dry up. One catch though....no free loaners for life.


----------



## Bonehead

Hank said:


> Coming from a midget
> 
> I guarantee I have donated more time and money to my community in one year than you have in a lifetime, old man! How is that for self absorption?



Only someone self absorbed would make that claim Craig....


----------



## Hank

Bonehead said:


> Only someone self absorbed would make that claim Craig....



I asked, how was that for self absorption, ya fat alcoholic midget.


----------



## Bonehead

*Amazing comeback*

Thanks for proving my point little man.  So sad you are, really.


----------



## Hank

Bonehead said:


> Thanks for proving my point little man.  So sad you are, really.


----------



## Bonehead

*I see*



Hank said:


>



You removed my full name ...... Well Craig two can play that game.


----------



## PsyOps

Hank said:


>



Rendered speechless!


----------



## Catman2

Back to the topic.....local 5-0 had to be called today to get our hero out of the turn lane at the King Building and his former sprawling estate.


----------



## Speedy70

Yesterday he was sitting on the corner of Barstow Road and 231.  Today he was sitting at the entrance of the Calvert Fairgrounds.  How on earth did he get that far from his usual hangouts?  Wonder where he's "camping".


----------



## Bann

Speedy70 said:


> Yesterday he was sitting on the corner of Barstow Road and 231.  Today he was sitting at the entrance of the Calvert Fairgrounds.  How on earth did he get that far from his usual hangouts?  Wonder where he's "camping".





Oh, he gets around!  A week or so ago, he was over by the State Police Barrack - and then across the street from there on the corner right in front of Parks & Recs building.


----------



## RPMDAD

Saw him there to Bann. He does get around.


----------



## Catman2

They may have to move his dirty ass when the first Fairground flea market storms in Saturday.


----------



## Speedy70

Catman2 said:


> They may have to move his dirty ass when the first Fairground flea market storms in Saturday.



Today he was across the road at the cemetery. SMH


----------



## AnthonyJames

Speedy70 said:


> Today he was across the road at the cemetery. SMH



Probably spending nights at Project Echo.


----------



## Catman2

AnthonyJames said:


> Probably spending nights at Project Echo.



I seriously doubt nights at Echo...probably Yekkko.


----------



## Speedy70

AnthonyJames said:


> Probably spending nights at Project Echo.



That's quite a travel for him from where he's spending his days. I doubt it.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Speedy70 said:


> Today he was across the road at the cemetery. SMH



 I saw him there yesterday too.  About 2pm.


----------



## calvcopf

He left shopping bags with trash in them by the of the cemetary road where he was sitting. I didn't see his car tho, so maybe it has moved again.


----------



## Speedy70

calvcopf said:


> He left shopping bags with trash in them by the of the cemetary road where he was sitting. I didn't see his car tho, so maybe it has moved again.



Yes I saw that too. Disgusting. Now he sits on the corner of German Chapel Rd. I have yet to see his SUV.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Maybe down to the trailer park by the bridge, sure there's gotta be at least one empty trailer to move into.  lol  I know that the trailer park is having alot of problems with the health dept. right now, but seeing who owns the park, maybe he is hoping for the county to shut it down.  What a eyesore for people traveling into Calvert to see, not a very nice impression.   A 5 or 6 story Hilton Inn would look alot nicer.  lol


----------



## KDENISE977

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Maybe down to the trailer park by the bridge, sure there's gotta be at least one empty trailer to move into.  lol  I know that the trailer park is having alot of problems with the health dept. right now, but seeing who owns the park, maybe he is hoping for the county to shut it down.  What a eyesore for people traveling into Calvert to see, not a very nice impression.   A 5 or 6 story Hilton Inn would look alot nicer.  lol



Yes, it's quite trashy looking.  A nice RESTAURANT, not a chain, would be nice there too


----------



## Retrodeb54

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Maybe down to the trailer park by the bridge, sure there's gotta be at least one empty trailer to move into.  lol  I know that the trailer park is having alot of problems with the health dept. right now, but seeing who owns the park, maybe he is hoping for the county to shut it down.  What a eyesore for people traveling into Calvert to see, not a very nice impression.   A 5 or 6 story Hilton Inn would look alot nicer.  lol



Is there room at the Holiday Inn for those that would be displaced and have nowhere else to go thats affordable to them? Or can they just pack a bag and join the mystery man in moving around. Living on corners, lots, parks and gas stations?

Just sayin'.


----------



## Retrodeb54

KDENISE977 said:


> Yes, it's quite trashy looking.  A nice RESTAURANT, not a chain, would be nice there too



Then make your elected representatives *make* the owners fix it up. Those people deserve at least that much, not to be put out on the street. Forsake people for another restaurant?


----------



## Speedy70

No hotels and no restaurants!


----------



## Hank

calvcopf said:


> He left shopping bags with trash in them by the of the cemetary road where he was sitting. I didn't see his car tho, so maybe it has moved again.



If he didn't always leave his trash around, I would have no issue with the guy, but he seems to have a problem throwing crap away. On top of that he is a mean old man.


----------



## Retrodeb54

Hank said:


> If he didn't always leave his trash around, I would have no issue with the guy, but he seems to have a problem throwing crap away. On top of that he is a mean old man.



Good point on the trash, he could put it in a can somewhere. As for being a mean old man, lets skip that ok? I never judge grouchy people since I don't know what made them that way. Lifes journey can cause many different reactions in people.


----------



## Hank

Retrodeb54 said:


> Good point on the trash, he could put it in a can somewhere. As for being a mean old man, lets skip that ok? I never judge grouchy people since I don't know what made them that way. Lifes journey can cause many different reactions in people.



Put it this way. He expects handouts and when he doesn't get them, he turns nasty. I have witnessed it twice at Starbucks.


----------



## Retrodeb54

Hank said:


> Put it this way. He expects handouts and when he doesn't get them, he turns nasty. I have witnessed it twice at Starbucks.



gotcha'


----------



## Bann

...and let us not forget - he CHOOSES to live on the  street.


----------



## Speedy70

Bann said:


> ...and let us not forget - he CHOOSES to live on the  street.



Exactly.


----------



## mamatutu

I saw him today.  He was sitting at the end of the driveway of the car dealership where you turn left off of 4 and others have a yield sign right there.  A fire engine was in front of me as we turned left.  It looked the engine was going to hit him.   It was like he was right out in traffic, and a yikes for sure!  I don't get it.


----------



## RPMDAD

Trust me in no way shape or form is this anything bad against this guy , but he his a kind of like where is Waldo? Kind of dude he pops up everywhere around P. F. Does have kind of a nasty attitude though, he did yell at me once.


----------



## catlingirl

Since its springtime maybe a small tornado will pick him up and take him elsewhere. Sorry had to say it.


----------



## Catman2

The filthy one has relocated from the PF park n ride to the shoulder on Armory Rd, just past the Women's shelter. Hood and trunk up....crap everywhere (literally)


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> The filthy one has relocated from the PF park n ride to the shoulder on Armory Rd, just past the Women's shelter. Hood and trunk up....crap everywhere (literally)



Yeah, his car was tucked in the woods in front of that foreclosed house on Armory for awhile, then on the friggin' shoulder of the road, like you said....


----------



## Bonehead

I really don't understand why he seems to bother some of you so much...Can someone explain without being an azzhat about it ?


----------



## Roman

Bonehead said:


> I really don't understand why he seems to bother some of you so much...Can someone explain without being an azzhat about it ?


I have to admit that he grates my nerves because he's dirty, stinky and meaner than hell. But I guess the real reason is probably because I don't know anything about him other than above.


----------



## Hank

Bonehead said:


> I really don't understand why he seems to bother some of you so much...Can someone explain without being an azzhat about it ?



He leaves trash everywhere he goes (trespasses)... It literally falls out of his vehicle, which is packed with trash. I like living in a clean county town, not with garbage strewn about everywhere he habitats.


----------



## Hank

Roman said:


> meaner than hell..



I have witnessed this first hand directed to the young Starbucks girl. She wouldn't give him free coffee. I believe he is no longer allowed on that property.


----------



## Bonehead

Hank said:


> He leaves trash everywhere he goes (trespasses)... It literally falls out of his vehicle, which is packed with trash. I like living in a clean county town, not with garbage strewn about everywhere he habitats.



I get that but he is not the only person that litters that is obvious. I have been close to him in a restroom once I didn't notice a strong odor. Meaner than hell and trespassing well that doesn't cut it no matter who you are.

I suspect that he is mentally ill.

I volunteer at a local soup kitchen and we have a couple of the same type of people that show up. I sat down and tried to hold a rational conversation with a couple of them but it wasn't happening, they couldn't communicate what was up with them at all.


----------



## Catman2

Usually the many people who try to help him are usually bitten in the Azz by his antics.


----------



## GWguy

Catman2 said:


> Usually the many people who try to help him are usually bitten in the Azz by his antics.



That's too bad, but I get it.  I've gotten burned a few times being 'the nice guy' and trying to help.  I've become a cynic in my older age.


----------



## Catman2

If you're gonna be homeless,  don't have a  $30,000 car as your storage bin.


----------



## BOP

RPMDAD said:


> Trust me in no way shape or form is this anything bad against this guy , but he his a kind of like where is Waldo? Kind of dude he pops up everywhere around P. F. Does have kind of a nasty attitude though, he did yell at me once.



That's what you get for trying to run him over with your fire truck.


----------



## Catman2

Mr. Wonderful is back at the PF park and ride.


----------



## Hank

Catman2 said:


> Mr. Wonderful is back at the PF park and ride.



Need to make a pokemon game with his whereabouts.....


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Need to make a pokemon game with his whereabouts.....


----------



## Grumpy

Bonehead said:


> I have been close to him in a restroom once I didn't notice a strong odor.



You used his bucket at the Park-n-Ride??


----------



## Hank

Grumpy said:


> You used his bucket at the Park-n-Ride??



ugh.... I just gagged.


----------



## Catman2

Mr. Bone.....there are no restrooms he is allowed in. A coworker suggested throwing a skunk in his car for an air freshener.


----------



## Bonehead

No it was the Wawa restroom in Prince Redneck. I am assuming it was the same person. It was winter so maybe that held down the stink.


----------



## Speedy70

I just saw his overloaded car parked on the shoulder of 231 right after Barstow post office. I didn't see him around though.


----------



## Catman2

Interesting....late last week he was holed up just east of the C of C on DBR.


----------



## PJay

I wonder if he knows he's famous...


----------



## Bann

I didn't see his mangy self today, but yesterday he was parked right in front of the Courthouse.  When I drove by to go to the Post Office, I had to yield right of way to a Ped.  Holy carp!  He has stuff hanging out of the back of his hatchback door on tbe vehicle!  It's like the Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> I didn't see his mangy self today, but yesterday he was parked right in front of the Courthouse.  When I drove by to go to the Post Office, I had to yield right of way to a Ped.  Holy carp!  He has stuff hanging out of the back of his hatchback door on tbe vehicle!  It's like the Beverly Hillbillies.



How he is allowed to drive that is beyond me. It is an accident waiting to happen. I get a maintenance ticket for 1 bulb out on my license plate and this guy drives that $hit show all around town, no problemo...


----------



## PrchJrkr

Hank said:


> How he is allowed to drive that is beyond me. It is an accident waiting to happen. I get a maintenance ticket for 1 bulb out on my license plate and this guy drives that $hit show all around town, no problemo...



I feel like I'm missing out. Maybe I need to take a ride to PF and see this spectacle myself.


----------



## catlingirl

I just saw him on 231 in PF at the hair salon. It looked like someone from the hair place went out and talked to him/


----------



## Roman

Bann said:


> I didn't see his mangy self today, but yesterday he was parked right in front of the Courthouse.  When I drove by to go to the Post Office, I had to yield right of way to a Ped.  Holy carp!  He has stuff hanging out of the back of his hatchback door on tbe vehicle!  It's like the Beverly Hillbillies.


Bann you haven't see anything until you see his gallon milk jugs filled with urine. You see this mainly in the winter. His vehicle use to be filled with stuffed animals back in the day.


----------



## Catman2

Our hero is now parked across from the PF  Walmart.


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

If you were a cop would you want to pull him over?  maybe get cursed out?  maybe want to arrest him for threats
or any legal violation.. and then what transport him in your cruiser?  i think that explains how he gets away with it.

I'm seeing cars packed with horder stuff in other places too, laurel, alexandria... it's crazy.  This stuff didnt' happen when
I was a kid i don't think? so what happened?


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

How do you know he isn't the second coming of Jesus to see how you or the rest of us will react? We all should help our fellow man or women when he or she is in need. We all need to do more to help each other. Myself included. I give in church and I have volunteered in 4 different ways and I still don't think it is enough. My wife claims I am never home because I have been out helping others. I am not talking about the politician addictive type of handouts. I am talking about us, you and me as human beings helping each other. Giving each other a helping hand when and where we can. 

Remember, what you give will rewarded in turn tenfold.


----------



## RoseRed

3CATSAILOR said:


> How do you know he isn't the second coming of Jesus to see how you or the rest of us will react? We all should help our fellow man or women when he or she is in need. We all need to do more to help each other. Myself included. I give in church and I have volunteered in 4 different ways and I still don't think it is enough. My wife claims I am never home because I have been out helping others. I am not talking about the politician addictive type of handouts. I am talking about us, you and me as human beings helping each other. Giving each other a helping hand when and where we can.
> 
> Remember, what you give will rewarded in turn tenfold.



IMHO, I don't feel you can help someone who is not willing to help themself.


----------



## Bann

3CATSAILOR said:


> How do you know he isn't the second coming of Jesus to see how you or the rest of us will react? We all should help our fellow man or women when he or she is in need. We all need to do more to help each other. Myself included. I give in church and I have volunteered in 4 different ways and I still don't think it is enough. My wife claims I am never home because I have been out helping others. I am not talking about the politician addictive type of handouts. I am talking about us, you and me as human beings helping each other. Giving each other a helping hand when and where we can.
> 
> Remember, what you give will rewarded in turn tenfold.



Well, by all means, you can go help him anytime. He's out there in plain view & you can find him pretty easily.  He's on the side of Rt. 4 now - across the 6 lanes of highway from Radio Shack.  Near where the Carnival is setting up.   

You should know that there are literally tons of stories (even on this forum) of people offering to help him and he turns it down, or is very nasty.   He also apparently *chooses this life 

Also, you don't know how much any of us volunteer and help others and in what capacity we do.  :shrug:  I volunteer in several different ways - I just don't choose to help him.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> IMHO, I don't feel you can help someone who is not willing to help themself.


----------



## frequentflier

Every time I read about this guy or have seen his car, I want to go scrub myself with a brillo pad.
Off to take a bath (but with something more gentle)


----------



## Tito

This guy sounds like the Calvert welcoming committee. Does he at least wave at everyone?


----------



## Catman2

Sorry Tito he doesn't....love your Vodka!!!


----------



## RareBreed

On the Waze app, somebody flagged him as Police this morning.  I guess they saw a car parked on the side of the road facing Rt 4 and figured it must be an under-cover cruiser. He's still across from Radio Shack by the old Calvert Middle School athletic field.


----------



## xobxdoc

Laguna Beach had a greeter years ago. He was some homeless guy that would wave to traffic as they entered the town. There is a statue of him now. There is even a restaurant named for him.


----------



## PJay

xobxdoc said:


> Laguna Beach had a greeter years ago. He was some homeless guy that would wave to traffic as they entered the town. There is a statue of him now. There is even a restaurant named for him.



Aw, that's cool


----------



## Catman2

Our hero is happy now ..the carnival is in town and he's right in the middle of them.


----------



## calvcopf

RoseRed said:


> IMHO, I don't feel you can help someone who is not willing to help themself.



I know a person that bought him a meal and a cold bottle of water on a hot day. He accepted it, then yelled "Where's my soda!"

What an ungrateful bastard.


----------



## PJay

calvcopf said:


> I know a person that bought him a meal and a cold bottle of water on a hot day. He accepted it, then yelled "Where's my soda!"
> 
> What an ungrateful bastard.



That person still did the right thing, they did what was in their heart to do.


----------



## PsyOps

RareBreed said:


> On the Waze app, somebody flagged him as Police this morning.  I guess they saw a car parked on the side of the road facing Rt 4 and figured it must be an under-cover cruiser. He's still across from Radio Shack by the old Calvert Middle School athletic field.



I saw him there yesterday afternoon headed south on 4.  So when I went by this morning and saw a vehicle there, I knew it was him.  The back open with a bunch of stuff sticking out.  Maybe he's trying to get a job at the carnival.


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

3CATSAILOR said:


> How do you know he isn't the second coming of Jesus to see how you or the rest of us will react?
> *I'm still trying to figure out if the first coming of Jesus was actually more than a mere mortal*
> 
> We all should help our fellow man or women when he or she is in need. *These days our fellow man seem to be Aholes. Your failure to plan does not constitute my emergency nor my charity.* We all need to do more to help each other. *and just how do you conclude that?* Myself included. *maybe your'e right. How many thousands can you give me?* I give in church and I have volunteered in 4 different ways and I still don't think it is enough. *I don't either. I take paypal and cash*  My wife claims I am never home because I have been out helping others. I am not talking about the politician addictive type of handouts. I am talking about us, you and me as human beings helping each other. Giving each other a helping hand when and where we can.
> 
> Remember, what you give will rewarded in turn tenfold.



*Alright so how many thousands are you going to give me?*


----------



## Catman2

My sources say our hero was served by the cops before the carnival and has yet to be spotted.


----------



## Bann

Catman2 said:


> My sources say our hero was served by the cops before the carnival and has yet to be spotted.




Served by the Cops for what?  Is he in jail?


----------



## Catman2

My sources aren't detail minded. Trespassing would be a good start.


----------



## Grumpy

Catman2 said:


> My sources say our hero was served by the cops before the carnival and has yet to be spotted.



He was on Main Street Sunday afternoon around 5, just south of the State Police Barracks.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> He was on Main Street Sunday afternoon around 5, just south of the State Police Barracks.



This is almost like Where's Waldo!


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> This is almost like Where's Waldo!



true dat!!


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> true dat!!



I almost want to drive over to PF to see if I can spot and report on him.


----------



## RareBreed

He seems to be staying out of the public eye more than usual. For the longest time, I'd always see him sitting along Rt 4 reading the newspaper or whatever. I see his car parked somewhere more than I actually see him nowadays... which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## RareBreed

Spotted this afternoon sitting out in front of the Courthouse in Prince Frederick. Car was parked in the Suburban Propane parking lot looking like it was barfing garbage.


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

pics or it din't happen


----------



## Bann

RareBreed said:


> Spotted this afternoon sitting out in front of the Courthouse in Prince Frederick. Car was parked in the Suburban Propane parking lot looking like it was barfing garbage.





DannyMotorcycle said:


> pics or it din't happen





He's been there or thereabouts for the past week or so, as I drive down main street to the post office.    I've seen him moving from in front of the Courthouse over to the bench across the street where people catch the bus - even nearly down by St. John Vianney.


----------



## mdff21

Car is parked at the vacant Suburban Gas next to St. John Vianney's He got a haircut and shaved too.


----------



## RoseRed

mdff21 said:


> Car is parked at the vacant Suburban Gas next to St. John Vianney's He got a haircut and shaved too.



Court date?


----------



## Catman2

Health Department ordered the hair cut and delousing.


----------



## RareBreed

mdff21 said:


> Car is parked at the vacant Suburban Gas next to St. John Vianney's He got a haircut and shaved too.



I noticed the haircut and shave too. Took me a minute to realize it was the same guy. Seeing the car just down the road confirmed it.


----------



## Catman2

Saw the car today at Suburban Propane.....looking good. Then saw Mr. Wonderful at the courthouse wrapped up in a NEW white sheet, not fitted.


----------



## Speedy70

i just heard that he passed away on July 3. His service will be July 11 at St. John Vianney.


----------



## officeguy

doubtfull24 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my husband knows someone who knows the man "Bill" He just passed away not sure the day. He was found  behind the Radioshack in Prince Frederick and was taken to the hospital where he passed away a few days later





smts said:


> I was told tonight that our PF homeless guy was the victim of a pedestrian vs vehicle accident on the night of the bad storm - Dares Beach Rd and Dorsey Rd.  I do know his full name but will leave it at Bill. From what I understand, he passed away from his injuries. Not sure if it is true or not but heard it from the medical profession...Anyone else hear this? His vehicle is still parked across from Granado's tire with one of the 2 walkers he owned next to it. No one has seen or heard from him.





Speedy70 said:


> i just heard that he passed away on July 3. His service will be July 11 at St. John Vianney.



We'll see.


----------



## Speedy70

officeguy said:


> We'll see.



http://www.rauschfuneralhomes.com/service-detail-page/?ServiceToolId=1970


----------



## officeguy

Speedy70 said:


> http://www.rauschfuneralhomes.com/service-detail-page/?ServiceToolId=1970



With the link to the project echo website it sure seems to fit.

And god I hate BS obits. I dont think he was known to anyone for his wry humor. Nothing wrong with mentioning the challenges with mental health and homelessness he faced in the last 10 years.


----------



## calvcopf

officeguy said:


> I dont think he was known to anyone for his wry humor.



You don't know this, to his friends and family maybe he was known for his humor.


----------



## frequentflier

officeguy said:


> With the link to the project echo website it sure seems to fit.
> 
> And god *I hate BS obits*. I dont think he was known to anyone for his wry humor. Nothing wrong with mentioning the challenges with mental health and homelessness he faced in the last 10 years.



Since I don't know the guy that died, I cannot comment on his personality. But I do agree about BS obits. Some people were just evil, mean a$$holes yet portrayed as loving and kind and how they loved spending time with family and friends.


----------



## mdff21

A pastor in St. Mary's County had taken him in a couple of months ago.  He was taken to the California Walmart by the pastor where he fell and hit his head.  He was transported to a hospital in D.C. where he remained in a coma until his death on July 3rd.


----------



## Bann

I hadn't seen him nor his vehicle in some time, and was thinking he has moved to someplace where I didn't drive everyday.  

He was a nuisance and a bit creepy sitting there staring all the time.   Oh, well - RIP.


----------



## Roman

Bann said:


> I hadn't seen him nor his vehicle in some time, and was thinking he has moved to someplace where I didn't drive everyday.
> 
> He was a nuisance and a bit creepy sitting there staring all the time.   Oh, well - RIP.


I heard today that he died. From what I was told, the Sheriff's Department allowed him to keep his car in the parking lot there. I think he had been there for quite a while. R.I.P.


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

If your last few conscious moments in life are in a walmart, i think it's safe to conclude you're going to hell and the journey had already started.


----------



## robjoe

betty99 said:


> FED_UP said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow their must be something mentally wrong, why would you choose to be homeless* :shrug: I guess the same reason why people who can't afford kids have kids knowingly that welfare is going to take care of them.  Plenty of free careers in the US. You can be all you want to be in America, I might want to be a bumb next year. Don't knock it till ya try it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> There was a man I knew in Florida who would hang out in the bar my friends and I frequented. His name was John and he lived in a tent community in the woods. He would do odd jobs around the bar for drinks, and John had a job at a tye-died t-shirt factory. He chose this way of life. I asked him one night why. He explained to me that when he came back from Vietnam, he tried to live at home again and it just didn't work anymore. He said the only way he felt at peace was to live the life he was living. He said his family didn't understand it and he wished it were easier on them, but this is what he needed to do.
> 
> You rarely ever know someone's story or why they do what they do, but I don't think you should just judge the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah totally agree is betty99, you could say lot of stuff but there are lot of things that you dont know about what the person went through in life.
Click to expand...


----------



## frequentflier

He was featured on the front page of the Calvert Recorder today. His name was Billy Leon "Bill" Hall. 
The article includes reference to *this* thread where "people would post genuine concern over his well being, mean spirited remarks about his appearance or attitude, or comments about interactions with him- good, bad or indifferent" 
According to a lady that befriended him, he wasn't rich but had money in the bank. He loved to read newspapers and she bought them for him every time she saw him. He chose to live on the streets in 1999. He had lost his younger brother that he was close to and had no other family. He was not a veteran. He had dementia when he passed away. A very generous man paid for his funeral and di not want to be mentioned.


----------

